# Боли по передней части бедра



## Наталия Владимировна (20 Дек 2016)

Модератор: предыдущая тема пользователя - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15623/

Очень прошу врачей, особенно, доктора Ступина ответить мне.
В пятницу утром появилась боль сначала в правой ягодице, потом стала отдавать в пах и к середине дня переместилась в переднюю поверхность бедра, примерно в области карманов. Боль достаточно сильная. Ночью болей не было вообще. Через пару дней боль в основном в передней части бедра особенно сильная, когда встаешь из положения лежа или сидя. Стала появляться боль и в ночное время, причем ближе к утру и отдает в правое колено. Сначала пила найс 2 раза в день. 19.12 сделала МРТ.

*Протокол исследования:*
На серии МР томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в стандартных плоскостях, физиологический поясничный лордоз сглажен, сколиотическая деформация позвоночника, ретролистез тела позвонка на 5 мм.
Высота межпозвонковых дисков и их гидрофильность неравномерно снижены, в большей степени межпозвонкового диска L5-S1.
Определяется дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L4-L5, размером дл 4 мм, вызывающая компрессию передней стенки дурального мешка, сужение латеральных карманов.
Определяется дорзальная диффузная левосторонняя парафораминальная грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5-S1, размером до 6мм, вызывающая компрессию передней стенки дурального мешка, сужение латеральных карманов.
Срединный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L4-L5 - 19mm, L5-S1 - 14mm/
Определяются краевые костные разрастания по передним и задним поверхностям тел позвонков. Задняя продольная связка неравномерно утолщена на всем протяжении.
высота тел позвонков сохранена, интенсивность МР сигнала от них неоднородно повышена на Т1 ВИ и Т2 ВИ за счет жировой дегенерации костного мозга. Смежные замыкающие пластинки тел L5-S1 позвонков имеют неровные контуры, вдоль них отмечаются участки жировой дегенерации и реактивного отека костного мозга.
Дугоотросчатые суставы с признаками дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений.
Конус спинного мозга находится на обычном уровне, МР сигнал от него и корешков конского хвоста не изменен.
Заключение: МР картина дегенератовно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника с нарушением статики. Протрузия межпозвонкового диска L4-L5, грыжа диска L5-S1.

После Мрт невролог местный сказал, что скорее всего эти боли вообще не от позвоночника\, а от мышечного спазма. Назначила медокалм 150мгх2раза в день, диклофенак уколы 3мгх3, уколы мильгамма 2мгх10, через 3 дня таблетки аркоксиа 60 мг 1х2раза - 4 дня.

Все назначения выполняю, результат практически отсутствует. Боль проходит практически мгновенно, если ногу поливать довольно теплой водой, но потом она снова возвращается. Очень страшно, т.к в 2013 году был очень длительный и болезненный период, с полной неподвижностью и угрозой повисания левой ноги. После, которого удалось восстановиться и практически забыть о боли. Ежедневно делаю зарядку. Сейчас некоторые упражнения делать болезненно.
В правую сторону раньше никогда не отдавало.
Что можете посоветовать, как себя вести, можно ли двигаться или стараться побольше лежать? Как избежать повторения старой истории?

На всякий случай результаты *МРТ 2013 года:*
Исследование пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника выполнено в Т2- и Т1-взвешенных изображениях в сагиттальной, аксиальной проекции.
На томограммах пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника определяются дегенеративные изменения в межпозвонковых дисках, более выраженные в сегментах L4-L5, L5-S1, с пониженным
Т2- сигналом за счет дегидратации структуры снижение высоты диска L5-S1.
Замыкательные пластины позвонков склерозированы, с умеренными остеофитами. Межпозвонковые суставы с признаками артроза.
На уровне L5-S1 определяется задняя парамедиальная слева грыжа межпозвонкового диска глубиной 10,0 мм и основанием 20,0 мм, выполняющая весь левый латеральный канал, компремирующая дуральный мешок, левый корешок S1.
На уровне L4-L5 определяется задняя протрузия м/п диска на 3,5 мм, без видимой компрессии корешков, дурального мешка.
На других уровнях патологического смещения позвонков, грыжевых выпячиваний межпозвонковых дисков не выявлено. Позвоночный канал не сужен. Видимые отделы спинного мозга ровные. Элементы «конского хвоста» дифференцируются.

Заключение: Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.
Левосторонняя парамедиальная грыжа межпозвонкового диска L5-S1.
Задняя протрузия диска L4-L5


*МРТ 2015 года*
На серии МР-Томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, выполненных в 3-х проекциях поясничный лордоз выпрямлен, имеется незначительный сколиоз открытой дугой вправо. Позвоночный канал сужен по переднезаднему размеру до 11мм (N=14мм). Признаков смещения тел позвонков не выявлено. Задняя продольная и желтая связки неравномерно гипертрофированы, в большей степени первая. Тело позвонков Th10-S1 деформированы за счет спондилеза с участками жировой дегенерации и заострением вентральных краев с наличием краевых остеофитов небольших размеров. В теле L5 позвонка отмечаются участки жировой дегенерации по типу Modicl. Межпозвоночные диски Th10-S1 с дегенеративными изменениями различной степени выраженности в виде снижения интенсивности МР сигнала. Межпозвонковый диск L4-5 пролабирует равномерно циркулярно кзади до 2,2 мм, умеренно сужая межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон. Межпозвонковый диск L5-S1 пролабирует кзади центрально, парамедиально и фораминально в обе стороны до 2,2 мм, кроме того парамедиально слева отмечается формирование секвестра размерами 10х6х11мм. Корешки "конского хвоста" визуализируются удовлетворительно. Нарушения ликвородинамики не выявлено, дуральный мешок компримирован на уровне L4-S1. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей.
Заключение: Нарушение статики поясничного отдела позвоночника в виде сколиоза и умеренного выпрямления лордоза. Дегенаративные изменения межпозвонковых дисков с задней циркулярной протрузией диска L4-5 и смешаннорй двухсторонней фораминальной грыжей диска L5-S1 с признаками формирования секвестра. Проявления остеохондроза и спондилеза Th10-s1. Рекомендована консультация невролога.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2016)

Почитайте про трохантерит.


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (21 Дек 2016)

Спасибо большое за быстрый ответ! Прочитала- не похоже. Сегодня была у невролога в районной поликлинике, он также как и врач мрт сказал, что это мышечный спазм. Трохантерит исключил. Также как и протрузию и грыжу позвоночника в качестве причины этой боли. Врач нажимал на разные точки в паху, в ягодице и на бедре, просил выполнить наклон, поднять согнутую в колене ногу, отвести в сторону на 90 градусов и сделать ей круговое движение, потом тоже другой ногой.
Порекомендовал заменить мидокалм на сирдалуд, все остальное продолжать. и консультацию физиотерапевта. Но на мой вопрос, почему я выполняю все назначения, а боль только усиливается, ответить не смог. 2-3 дня назад боли в положении лежа и сидя не было вообще, а сейчас трудно найти безболезненное положение даже лежа. Боль меньше, когда лежу на правом боку и больная нога внизу. Лежа на спине с согнутыми коленями боль есть, с вытянутыми ногами тоже тянущая боль по всей поверхности бедра. Ночью боль отдает в колено, утром была тянущая боль по внутренней поверхности бедра к колену. Самая большая боль при переходе из состояния покоя в вертикальное положение.После непродолжительной ходьбы боль немного стихает, но не полностью. Ощущение натянутости мышц бедра, временами ощущение поверхностного холода.
3,5 года назад была похожая ситуация, но только нога была левая и боль по задней поверхности бедра. Тоже сначала не было боли в позвоночнике, а только в ноге, объем движений был большой, а потом в какой то момент буквально за 2 дня полная неподвижность. И точно также не помогали никакие уколы, таблетки. Не может ли это протрузия переходит в грыжу? Что можно сделать, чтобы исключить это?  
Что вообще можно предпринять, чтобы убрать боль и обострение?


----------



## Константин100 (21 Дек 2016)

Покажите врачам снимки на форуме. Как всегда проблема окажется в поясничном отделе позвоночника. Описание без снимков вобще ничего не стоит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2016)

Боль или неприятное ощущение, как жжение?


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (22 Дек 2016)

Именно боль, сильная. Ночью и просто лежа ноющая, тянущая. После принятия вертикального положения, довольно резкая и сильная, трудно выпрямиться, т.к сразу натягивается мышца бедра и боль еще сильнее. Через некоторое время переходящая в неприятное ощущение и жжение.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (22 Дек 2016)

Покажите снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2016)

Почитайте про нейропатию бокового кожного нерва бёдра.
Попробуйте встать ногой на стул, сперва здоровой, потом больной. Слабости нет ли?


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (22 Дек 2016)

МРТ выдали на диске, там безумное количество снимков, я не понимаю какие и как выложить.
Надо просто на одной ноге подняться на стул? получается. больной чуть сложнее, но не уверена, что это слабость, хотя все может быть...
Про нейропатию прочитала, что то похоже, что то нет.
Вот я вчера на ночь понаклеивала на мышцу бедра квадратики перцового пластыря по совету районного невролога, спала лучше, в колене не тянуло. Утром было получше, чем накануне.
Вот еще 2 месяца назад я делала делала геммороидектомию под эпидуральной блокадой, все было нормально. Не могло это как то повлиять?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (22 Дек 2016)

У Вас секвестрированная грыжа межпозвонкового диска. Она давит на корешок спинного мозга. Поэтому боль и слабость. Грыжу надо удалить. Существуют минимально-инвазивные методики.

L4-L5. Фораминальная... L5-S1 слева с миграцией секвестра, все на нее смотрели и 4-5 наверное не заметили...


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (23 Дек 2016)

Так и какую грыжу надо удалять? L4-L5 написано протрузия, ведь боль по передней поверхности бедра дает именно она?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (23 Дек 2016)

L4-L5


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (23 Дек 2016)

Т.е L4-L5 тоже секвестированная???? Там же вроде пишут протрузия? Или это секвестр от L5-S1& Что то я совсем запуталась. Есть консервативные методы лечения?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (23 Дек 2016)

Есть консервативные, есть интервенционные, есть хирургические.


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (23 Дек 2016)

Спасибо Вам за ответы. Я склонна к консервативным...Про интервенционные даже не слышала


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2016)

Хорошо бы сделать энмг.


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (23 Дек 2016)

А не подскажите, где можно сделать это Энмг?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2016)

В Москве? Как вариант у меня в Люберцах. Или больница Семашко, или центр неврологи на Волоколамке.


----------



## Константин100 (23 Дек 2016)

ну вот и проянилось немного. иследование сделаете дальше сами решите что делать.
Доктор Касаткин, скажите пожлуйста а разве грыжа Л4-5 может давать боли по внутренему бедру и колену? Это согласуется с анатомией?


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (24 Дек 2016)

К сожалению, в вашей клинике предложили только после 14-го января, в других примерно также. А как пережить эти НГ праздники, чтобы не загреметь в больничку? Что можно сделать? Я итак уже стараюсь практически весь день лежать, принимаю найз 2 раза в день с омепрозолом, уколы мильгаммы, сирдалуд. Результата практически нет. Иногда вроде кажется, что улучшение, а на следующий день все по новой.
Боль в основном теперь концентрируется  в паху и с левой стороны коленной чашечки, когда лежу. И в мышце передней поверхности бедра, когда встаю. Лежа с вытянутыми ногами ощущение сильного натяжения бедренных мышц.


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (24 Дек 2016)

Уважаемые администраторы, почему я не вижу свою тему на форуме, а вижу  только через личную страничку?


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2016)

Наталия Владимировна написал(а):


> Уважаемые администраторы, почему я не вижу свою тему на форуме, а вижу  только через личную страничку?


Ваша тема видна всем, Наталия Владимировна, не беспокойтесь.


----------



## Наталия Владимировна (22 Янв 2017)

К сожалению так и не удалось попасть ко врачу до НГ и в праздники, также не сделала энмг. 
На сегодняшний день боль существенно снизилась, временами появляется довольно резкая но кратковременная боль при каком то движении в положении сидя, в паху. Как будто при повороте что ли, не могу уловить. Есть некоторая скованность в пояснице по утрам. И вот второй день есть неприятные ощущения теперь уже в левой ноге, тоже по передне-боковой части бедра и в пальцах ноги. 
Лфк не делаю, так как не понимаю, что делать можно, что нельзя. Может ли все это быть следствием ретролистеза позвонка L5 на 5 мм? И вообще, что с этим делать? В мрт за 2015 год написано - признаков смещения нет, а в этом сразу на 5 мм. Как это лечить? Чем могло быть вызвано это смещение? Не может быть от лфк? я прибавляла всяких упражнений, например, лежа на спине, сначала березка, а потом положить ноги на пол за головой, мне нравилось это делать, различные упражнения на скручивание?
Очень прошу ответить. Хочется чувствовать себя полноценным, активным человеком, а не лежать целыми днями.


----------

